# Anyone else in the Midwest snowed-in?



## Nate (Dec 19, 2008)

It's been snowing between 1-2 inches per hour since about 5AM. Looks like I get to stay home with mom and the kids today!


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2008)

Not snowed in...I'm actually at work. Drove in at about 6 after shovelling 6 inches off the sidewalk & driveway. We have about 9 inches now in this bit so far, with another 2 expected by noon. You've got a way to go, though, out east of here  More's coming for us tomorrow, too. Kids are stoked.


----------



## Quickened (Dec 19, 2008)

We are getting a steady amount here. Not sure what the total so far is but milwaukee is really getting pounded right now. Luckily i am normally off on fridays so i can just sit tight here. Too bad that bible study was cancelled.


----------



## Ivan (Dec 19, 2008)

We've got a lot of snow, about 12 inches when it ends at 11PM. I'm scheduled for work at Noon. I'll be there.


----------



## nicnap (Dec 19, 2008)

Having a stinking heat wave! It was 73 degrees at 6:30 p.m. yesterday. There was a guy on our street washing his car in his bathing suit...without a shirt, and in bare feet.


----------



## jawyman (Dec 19, 2008)

Grand Rapids is essentially closed.


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2008)

Yep, we are warm, too. And, we are humid. We've had extremely dense fog for days. Fortunately it is burning off by mid day.


----------



## KMK (Dec 19, 2008)

Sounds like you guys are getting what we just had.

It snowed 50 inches in three days here! I haven't been to work all week! Yesterday was the first time we were able to get out of the house since church! It even snowed in Vegas! I had to shovel my 50 yard dirt driveway three times! I thought I was going to lose my mind! *GET CHAINS! EVEN IF YOU HAVE A 4X4!* I have seen only 3 storms like this in all my life living in the mountains!


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 19, 2008)

KMK said:


> Sounds like you guys are getting what we just had.
> 
> It snowed 50 inches in three days here! I haven't been to work all week! Yesterday was the first time we were able to get out of the house since church! It even snowed in Vegas! I had to shovel my 50 yard dirt driveway three times! I thought I was going to lose my mind! *GET CHAINS! EVEN IF YOU HAVE A 4X4!* I have seen only 3 storms like this in all my life living in the mountains!



Wow! That is a lot of snow.


----------



## Prufrock (Dec 19, 2008)

50?? You win.


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2008)

If you will permit me, ladies and gentlemen, for your pleasure and warmth, I would like to show you a fine picture of my fair city, as it currently looks. Thank-you for your attention.

But seriously, I would deal with _heaps _of snow just to be able to worship at a good ol' Psalm-singing Reformed Presbyterian church again.


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Dec 19, 2008)

It looks to be about 8-12 inches here in Watertown but I wasn't out shoveling due to arm injury.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Dec 19, 2008)

I _*was*_ snowed in, but now I am being rained on... time to build on ark...


----------



## Nate (Dec 19, 2008)

Very nice Tim . I decided to go into the lab... bad idea. We just bought a minivan with sto-n-go seating (drops the clearance by about an inch) - I made it to the lab, but my van only made it about half way!


----------



## Tim (Dec 19, 2008)

You had to do the old "abandon and walk"?


----------



## Nate (Dec 19, 2008)

Tim said:


> You had to do the old "abandon and walk"?



Yeah. I'm trying to convince my co-workers that a good work-out of shoveling out my van would be healthy for them. So far they're not convinced...


----------



## Quickened (Dec 19, 2008)

Beth Ellen Nagle said:


> It looks to be about 8-12 inches here in Watertown but I wasn't out shoveling due to arm injury.



Yup looks like we are at the end of it. Unlike you i get to experience the joys of snow removal.


----------



## PastorSBC (Dec 19, 2008)

Sunny and no snow here.


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 19, 2008)

We've got close to a foot of snow on the ground and it's still coming down pretty heavy. We can get around in my husband's Ranger. I kind of like it; it looks pretty! It's what the Lord decided to give us, and He does everything beautifully... At a church I used to attend, the pastor was newly here from a lifetime spent in Mississippi. Several years ago, we got about 14 inches of snow on a Saturday night, and only a few people showed up at church on Sunday. But there was our pastor, clomping around in big boots. When I asked him if he didn't regret a bit his decision to come here because of the snow, he said, "No! This is the way the Lord preserves life at this latitude, and I love it that He does that!" This changed my way of thinking about snowstorms, even though I've been here all my life. 

Margaret


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 19, 2008)

Da U.P. isn't doing too bad, at least not down here in the banana belt. We've had a few flurries, and are supposed to all week, last I heard.


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 19, 2008)

Wannabee said:


> Da U.P. isn't doing too bad, at least not down here in the banana belt. We've had a few flurries, and are supposed to all week, last I heard.


 
*New one on me,* an L.P.'er, Joe: _banana belt?_ Are you around Escanaba or somewhere? I love "da U.P." & I want/need to know what the banana belt is!


Margaret


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Wannabee said:
> 
> 
> > Da U.P. isn't doing too bad, at least not down here in the banana belt. We've had a few flurries, and are supposed to all week, last I heard.
> ...





Banana belt - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## ericfromcowtown (Dec 19, 2008)

Wow. It's -37 C (-35 F) with the windchill out right now, but we don't have nearly as much snow as some of you. We have somewhere in the order of 6-9 inches on the ground right now.


----------



## JM (Dec 19, 2008)

Ontario Canada here, lots and lots of snow. High wind as well.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 19, 2008)

Ours is a dreary fog. We live in the woods, and it is beautiful. This will be our first winter in this part of VA (further north than where we've lived the past two years) so I don't know what to expect. In our two years here, we've never had snow lay for more than five minutes, but I know the schools would be canceled because the area around where we live now would have snow--so I'm hoping to see a tiny bit. And when we would drive through Northern VA to go back to PA, we would see _piles_ of snow--and we'd only be an hour and a half north of our sunny, snow-less home! VA is weird.

P.S. The high today is 56.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 19, 2008)

he beholds said:


> Ours is a dreary fog. We live in the woods, and it is beautiful. This will be our first winter in this part of VA (further north than where we've lived the past two years) so I don't know what to expect. In our two years here, we've never had snow lay for more than five minutes, but I know the schools would be canceled because the area around where we live now would have snow--so I'm hoping to see a tiny bit. And when we would drive through Northern VA to go back to PA, we would see _piles_ of snow--and we'd only be an hour and a half north of our sunny, snow-less home! VA is weird.
> 
> P.S. The high today is 56.



Some years are better than others for snow in Virginia, and some parts of VA better than others. We've had some big snowfalls from time to time although I know VA doesn't compare to PA or parts to the north and west wrt snowfall amounts. I'll never forget one snow/ice storm when my wife and I drove around the Skyline Drive. It was a winter wonderland. I'm partial to places that have four seasons, with autumn being my favorite, and I love snow (I can never get enough), and I feel blessed to be here in VA for all those reasons.

Our high today is 49 and we are expecting rain/freezing rain today/tonight.


----------



## N. Eshelman (Dec 19, 2008)

Snowed in is an understatement. When I opened the door to get the mail this AM there was a foot of snow resting against the front door- and my front door has 3 steps to get to it!


----------



## matt01 (Dec 19, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Snowed in is an understatement. When I opened the door to get the mail this AM there was a foot of snow resting against the front door- and my front door has 3 steps to get to it!



Awesome. Out on the left coast of Canada, we have less than an inch or so on the deck, and yet people are talking about blizzard-like conditions...When it first started coming down, I was on my way home, and passed three accidents within a ten mile stretch.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> he beholds said:
> 
> 
> > Ours is a dreary fog. We live in the woods, and it is beautiful. This will be our first winter in this part of VA (further north than where we've lived the past two years) so I don't know what to expect. In our two years here, we've never had snow lay for more than five minutes, but I know the schools would be canceled because the area around where we live now would have snow--so I'm hoping to see a tiny bit. And when we would drive through Northern VA to go back to PA, we would see _piles_ of snow--and we'd only be an hour and a half north of our sunny, snow-less home! VA is weird.
> ...



I agree that autumn is the greatest season--and I am grateful that VA has all four seasons, with winter being it's shortest! But I like snow only when I'm snowed in, I think.



nleshelman said:


> Snowed in is an understatement. When I opened the door to get the mail this AM there was a foot of snow resting against the front door- and my front door has 3 steps to get to it!



Cherish these days!


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 19, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Galatians220 said:
> 
> 
> > Wannabee said:
> ...



Looks like Andrew beat me to it. I was surprised to see that Escanaba was even mentioned in the definition.


----------



## baron (Dec 19, 2008)

not in the midwest, in Buffalo and wished all the snow would of stayed in the midwest. We had to cancel our childrens Christmass special for tonight, and pastor canceled sunday service also. we are getting two or more inches an hour now they are talking about lake effect storm heading our way. Stuck in my driveway can't get out so I guess I will get more reading in this weekend seeing how I am house bound.


----------



## Theogenes (Dec 19, 2008)

We're getting ready for another possible blizzard in North Dakota...This will be the second in a week...


----------



## he beholds (Dec 19, 2008)

he beholds said:


> P.S. The high today is 56.



Correction: It is currently 64 Degrees, at 6:08 pm...


----------



## toddpedlar (Dec 19, 2008)

Theogenes said:


> We're getting ready for another possible blizzard in North Dakota...This will be the second in a week...



Whatcha got there in that avatar, brother? Looks good 

We could use a little blizzard action down here... we've only got 15" on the ground, and the girls are screaming for more


----------



## JBaldwin (Dec 19, 2008)

nicnap said:


> Having a stinking heat wave! It was 73 degrees at 6:30 p.m. yesterday. There was a guy on our street washing his car in his bathing suit...without a shirt, and in bare feet.



My daughter was walking around in her flip-flops today. It's hard to believe that there is so much snow everywhere else. It appears this heat wave in South Carolina is going to continue, at least for a few more days.


----------



## turmeric (Dec 19, 2008)

Tim, I hate to be so ignorant, but what's that ocean they're playing in in your picture?


----------



## Galatians220 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Wayne County: broke and not plowin'*

A couple of hours ago, I rocked my son's Ford Edge out of a snowdrift... Said snowdrift is in the middle of our court. Then I drove the vehicle to Farmington Hills through snowdrifts on major roads for him. Why are there snowdrifts on major roads here that an Edge can't go through, at least not easily? Because Wayne County is not going to plow anything this winter but the freeways: it has no money. And from midnight on Fridays through midnight on Sundays, there will be no plowing at all, they say. _Whatever falls from the sky will have to stay there._ 

This will make for a fascinating winter. I'm picturing firetrucks, etc. wrapped around - or in - trees, or stuck -- but I'm not laughing too hard. 

Margaret

(Why was I the one rocking an Edge out of a snowdrift? Because I'm considered to have "a knack" for that. Probably more of knack for that than I do for cooking...   Edges, I concede, do not do very well in deep snow unless they're 4-wheel drive.)


----------



## matt01 (Dec 19, 2008)

Galatians220 said:


> Because Wayne County is not going to plow anything this winter but the freeways: it has no money. And from midnight on Fridays through midnight on Sundays, there will be no plowing at all, they say. _Whatever falls from the sky will have to stay there._



Brilliant way to save some coin...


----------



## KMK (Dec 19, 2008)

Pray that I can adopt the positive attitude that many of you back East have! (So far...you still have another on the way) I just spent an hour on Hwy 2 into Wrightwood, (a drive that would normally take about 5 minutes) because some hot shot snowboarders decided to stop in the middle of the road to put on chains! The traffic was backed up for miles!!! 

I still have to put on chains to get up to my house even though it stopped snowing two days ago... Forget 'White Christmas', we're going to have a 'White Father's Day'!


----------



## Tim (Dec 20, 2008)

turmeric said:


> Tim, I hate to be so ignorant, but what's that ocean they're playing in in your picture?



It's the South Atlantic ocean, off the west coast of South Africa. But the water is cold because it comes from Antarctica. You have to go to the other side of the Cape of Good Hope to get to warm water, which comes down from the Indian Ocean.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Dec 20, 2008)

Tim said:


> turmeric said:
> 
> 
> > Tim, I hate to be so ignorant, but what's that ocean they're playing in in your picture?
> ...



Tim -- Is that close to "shark alley"?


----------



## Ivan (Dec 20, 2008)

About another 7 inches of snow coming our way. Temps will be a high of 2 tomorrow with windchill far below zero. Won't be double digits temps until Monday.


----------



## he beholds (Dec 20, 2008)

We were hoping to drive to Pittsburgh this evening, but we're going to put it off a couple days...


----------



## Wannabee (Dec 24, 2008)

Well, looks like we get a white Christmas. This picture was taken last night, and it just started coming down again. This is the fluffiest and lightest powdery snow I have ever seen. It sure makes for easy shoveling. And it keeps the temperatures up.

Y'all have a wonderful Christmas, ritualistic break, pagan holiday, day off or whatever term you prefer. Regardless, it is another day that we are given an opportunity to ponder our wondrous Savior...


----------



## LawrenceU (Dec 24, 2008)

No snow here


----------

